# How much longer



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Well i pasture bred this year :/ I totally regret it! The buck ran with the girls since December and she's the last one to go. I took him out at the end of February. Here are some pictures. I noticed a size difference of her udder in the past few days. The first picture was from April 10th the rest are from today. She is an ff. Thank you all! 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I say she's 2 1/2 to 3 months along


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I was hoping for her to be further along I guess she got bred last

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Here the dad! 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Cowgirlup11 (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm gonna say 3-4 months along


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you, I know her dam didn't have a big udder till after her second kidding so I'm keeping that in mind. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I went through my things and got out my goat calender and I read through some of the notes I had written about her. I started seeing some noticeable changes in her vuvla about March so the would place her at the least over thirty days and I rounded up my pictures of her. The first set is of her progress in march then the rest has the months which I believe she should be at. Fingers crossed that I'm right. 3/12-4 months would be her progress this month. I'm hoping for some end of the month June babies! 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm checking her constantly, there hasn't been any udder growth at all. Has anyone ever had a doe who waited till after kidding to fill? Her sides look a tiny bit sunken in. I'm hoping she's not holding out on me and follows the doe code and her udder will start filling in soon. Checking her ligs they don't feel as hard as my other does who isn't bred. I'm hoping she's just teasing me. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm terrible at guessing gestation, but I'm gonna say, no matter how far along she is, it's going to feel like infinity until the kids arrive. I have due dates on mine, and one is still holding out on me.... not what you wanted to hear, I'm sure...lol


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

I have a doe that's due the first week of July and her back side looks a lot like yours... Mines a ff too and she just now started having udder changes.. Not that any of this helps lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

July is too far away! Haha. I'm going to be extremely impatient. But at least my birthday is in July so I can keep one as a birthday present to myself

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

There you go!!! I just may keep mine as well! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Well I definitely noticed some changes in her pooch today, it's getting puffier. I'll try to get pictures tomorrow as I have been doing some dehorning and all the goats are in an alliance to stay as far away from me as possible! 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

takethelead said:


> I started seeing some noticeable changes in her vuvla about March so the would place her at the least over thirty days and I rounded up my pictures of her.


Not necessarily. It usually takes about 1 1/2 months post breeding for the vulva to start relaxing. I'm thinking you're looking at late July babies.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm hoping she kids sooner then July, either way I will be happy. Here is some pictures from today. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I haven't changed her feed at all but it seems like she is just growing and growing! I'm afraid of having too big of kids. Should I start decreasing her feed? I've been giving her raspberry leaves to help with an easier kidding. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What are you feeding and how much?


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

I am also thinking July... Sorry  I know you want them sooner...My guess is based on her udder doesn't look as far along as my FF who is due June 29th....


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I giver her 1/2 all grain 1/4 calf mana and 1/4 alfa pellets. She gets free choice minerals, and hay. I give her 2 cups in the morning and a cup in the evening since she has a pasture to browse in. I've gotten used to the idea of July babies. Which is good for me. I start a new job tomorrow and I need everyone to get used to a new routine since I will work 12 hour days. I saw him mounting her on the 17th and 18th of February but also at the end of January. So I guess the February breeding took. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That really isn't much grain. I would keep giving that to her.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Alright, is there anything else I can give her to help with an easier kidding process? Besides raspberry leaves

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Well I just saw some white mucus. I'm guessing it's her plug, it was only a little. I snapped a few pictures. Her udder grows big one day then shrink back up the next?? I know horses udder shrink and grow depending on if they are resting or not. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Anyone? 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Her udder has a ways to go to be full, tight and shiny.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Is it normal for it to be larger one day and smaller the next. None of my others has ever done that. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

She's getting closer

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

She's been moody today, she won't let me touch her but then throws a fit if I give any one else attention. I don't think the kids have dropped yet, but her udder is slowly getting bigger. I'm guessing twins possibly. I would like a doe and maybe a wether from her. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

This is her today, her teats are getting swollen and she has gotten huge compared to what she was last week. I've got a temporary kidding pen set up for her. It was a chicken pen but I haven't had any chickens in there for quite some time now. It's about 6 feet away from her buddies so she can see them and not get stressed. It's about a 10x8 area. I put fresh hay down just incase something happens. It's pretty hot here so I figured it would be better than in the goat barn. She's been very quite. She usually calls out to me in the mornings but now she just shuffles around eating her hay and grain. I haven't felt the babies move lately. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She's almost there!! Tell her to speed it along


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I've tried! Then it seems like she stops her progress! I'm hoping for twins! She's getting hefty. I had to trim her hooves while she was standing on the stand like this. I guess it was just too much effort  how many more weeks for you think she has left? She's a pygmy mix that is the same size as my ND buck. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

That's how my ff looked 3 DAYS before kidding, so I can't help you time-wise! I honestly think she has no more than a week, but time will tell...


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I hope she goes within a week but she has dropped yet, she does just sit there and stare off into space. I haven't seen pasty legs or anything but if she doesn't go after this week we will be taking some walks to get the labor going. All she does now is lay down. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

That was supposed to be posty legs. Not pasty. :banghead:

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Would it be too soon to take her away from the herd to the kidding pen? 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm trying to check her ligaments. My other doe I can even feel any mushyness at all and she isn't bred. I'm hoping she goes soon! I put her in the kidding pen and to my surprise she loves it. But her buddies do not and they are crying for her. I think she is enjoying not having them following her around trying to get her to play. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I caught her whispering to her babies this morning. She's been yawning frequently as well. Her udder is bigger and she has been using the bathroom a lot more than usual. I think she's running out of room. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## foxhollow (May 5, 2013)

I am really enjoying this thread! Thank you for all the pictures. I have also pasture bred this year and am expecting in September/October. Not ideal but it had to be this way for about 2 months. 

Keep the pictures coming! Can't wait to see the kids!

Thank you


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

foxhollow said:


> I am really enjoying this thread! Thank you for all the pictures. I have also pasture bred this year and am expecting in September/October. Not ideal but it had to be this way for about 2 months.
> 
> Keep the pictures coming! Can't wait to see the kids!
> 
> Thank you


Thank you! I enjoy knowing my due dates but I also like the anticipation of pasture breeding.

I will definitely keep pictures coming. I'm in my goat mommy panic mode until she starts labor. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I've been laying in the pen with her for an hour now and she is just laying down grunting and rubbing her head against the wall. Sometimes she will try to get up and then she realises it's too hard and continues to lay there. I got a picture of her yawning, she's just too cute. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Aw, I love yawning goats  . Grunting and yawning could be signs of impending labor, or else she's just tired! Watch for glazed eyes staring off in the distance, and nesting behavior. Is her udder tight yet?


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Her udder isn't big like I'm used to but it feels tight and looks a little shiny. She is nesting in one corner she has a bed dug out. Her ligaments are soft but not gone. I'm thinking she is just very uncomfortable that's why she's grunting. I'm not sure her breed though. Some people think she is a kinder I honestly don't know, she's about 24 inches high. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

The kids are dropping more and more each day. Her udder looks like it's dropped because it's hanging lower and not as tight so she has more filling to Do, she starting to have her lady parts poke out and open up while she lays down but when she gets up it goes back to normal. 

I've been having dreams that she kidded triplets, one buck and two does, and I missed it each time. I'll definitely be sticking close to the house. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Those ears appear to be inherited from at least one parent or grandparent with pendulous ears, so Kinder or Mini Nubian wouldn't be a bad guess at all.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Okay, thank you! She does seem to have inherited some nubian vocal chords. She is so loud. 

She hasn't eaten her grain today and usually she is a piggy and will scarf it down. I've felt a lot of baby movement today though. Do the babies get more active as it comes closer to the doe giving birth? Or is it the opposite? 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

She is starting to have some mucus. I don't know if it's the plug because a few weeks ago she had some white discharge. Hopefully she will be in labor soon she's been standing for the past hour and she hasn't been standing much for the past few days. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Kids have dropped more, I have been seeing movement towards the top of her stomach and now I see it at the bottom. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I got a new phone and it takes better pictures so I got a few more. Her sides look really sunken in. I think she will have her babies within a week. She is usually a big round blob. Does her ligaments look like they are almost gone yet??


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Question - totally unrelated to impending kidding, but does she have a fishtail? I have one that does it in spite of getting copper bolused.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm thinking she has one I gave Her a copper boluse a few days ago. In not sure why yours fish tail wouldn't go back to normal.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Here is her today, her sides are really sunken in. It makes me feel like I'm not feeding her enough.  Her ligaments are softer and the front of her udder is tight but I'm sure she will fill in the rest. 

This morning my mom saw her and said it looked like her back was arching every now and again. Come on babies!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Looks like kids are (finally) on the way!


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

Man from start to finish it's amazing how much does change before birth!
Come on babies! 
I hope you get some pretty ones


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you guys, its been quite a journey. She had a false pregnancy and I was almost convinced this one was false also but Thank God it's not! I'll keep everyone updated.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Ligaments are almost completely gone! I was shocked when I felt them just now. I have been gone all day and when she stood up to see me I felt them. She has some mucous,


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Nothing yet, I'm doing night checks starting tonight. I haven't seen pawing around but she is super friendly letting my brothers girlfriend feel her all over. Which she has never been around her before. Her lady parts are looking more relaxed. She was standing for 2 hours today and has been up and down since. Her under belly is really hard and her ligaments are very very mushy. She stands with her legs back. I'm going to go crazy if she doesn't have them soon. She seems very uncomfortable and has trouble laying down.


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

Yay! It's getting close! I know how you feel! Marigolds ligaments are gone as of this morning  it would be funny if they delivered on the same day! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

After being up 'll night and she didn't give me anything,I told her to just keep the babies in there. Maybe that will trick her into having them.  
I think Bernices ligaments should be completely gone sometime within the next two days. I'm gonna let her out to pasture today and maybe all the walking around will hurry it along. 

That would be cool if they delivered on the same day! Marigold sounds like she's due anytime.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

No babies yet


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Just completely forget about babies, and busy yourself with "more important things" . She'll kid in no time at all  .


----------



## jannerbanner (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for making us all part of your birthing wait:-D This is a lot of fun and makes me REALLY appreciate the marking harness on the buck!! Thank you for all the pictures, too! Good luck...we're all waiting with you!
janice


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

jannerbanner said:


> Thanks for making us all part of your birthing wait:-D This is a lot of fun and makes me REALLY appreciate the marking harness on the buck!! Thank you for all the pictures, too! Good luck...we're all waiting with you!
> janice


Yes I will be investing in a marking harness next time.  and thank you


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I tried doing that. Today is my stepdads birthday so I've been running around getting cakes and things for him. As soon as I get home I check on her though. she using bad mood today and kicked me when I felt her udder so I'm going to leave her be until she changes her attitude.


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

I do have one question.... I went to check marigold and as I was feeling the bottom of her stomach I noticed that her veins are very pronounced. Now I would see this meaning that she's well hydrated but that's only cause I work in the Er lol 
Has anyone noticed this right before kidding or is it that she's just well hydrated? Just wondering  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I looked at Bernice and I didn't see any veins that were pronounced. But every doe is different. I would take not of that for her next kidding maybe it will be her own little sign that she's close.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Okay so I've noticed a problem. She is sucking on herself. I'm worried about the babies not having colostrum. Also I can't tape them up without fearing she may kid while I'm not here or asleep and the babies won't be able to drink from her. I'm going to start another thread on it.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Here she is today. I taped her teats. She has discharge and for the past hour she is just yelling for me and will stop when I go see her. She's rubbing her sides against everything. She has to be so uncomfortable  but her ligaments are still soft. I can feel them where they meet her spine but it gets harder to find them as I move down. She's also licking and biting at her sides. 

I think she's enjoying all the attention.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

It sounds like she's going into labor soon, unless of course this is all a trick! It's hard to tell, have the kids dropped yet?


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes, the kids have dropped about a week ago and there hasn't been much movement from the baby lately. She doesn't look as pregnant as she did two weeks ago.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Then my guess is she'll have kids on the ground by tomorrow. Well, hopefully! Again I say good luck...


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I hope she at least has them before this weekend as I will have lots to do and I don't want to miss her kidding.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I THINK she has lost her ligaments. I'm not very good at it but it feels a lot different than it did this morning. I can hardly feel anything. Fingers crossed tonight is the night.


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

We are expecting a big storm tonight so I'm sure something will happen here lol 
Darn doe code! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Update of the night. Went through my old phone and on the calender it says for febuary 9 ~ possible heat for Bernice. With that being said I went and used a goat gestation calculator online and 145 days would be the 4th and 150 days would be the 9th. She's the size of a ND so she might decided to kid on the 4th. If not weekend plans are cancelled. I think I will go out and bribe her with treats in the morning.


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

Treats don't work, I tried last night! Lol 
Maybe that's why their holding out cause we are giving them everything!  their smart! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Here is her ligaments it takes me a while to find them.


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm guessing she's playing "here and gone" ligament trick!  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes she is!


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I think her ligaments are really gone this time it's just all fatty and mushy back there now.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

My girl has been doing that for WEEKS. A lig on one side will be gone while the other is super squishy, then it'll switch the next day.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I hope they stay gone this time...I guess I should go and check. 
Hopefully does will one day realize not to torture us.


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

I don't think they will. They enjoy all the extra treats and attention. Little stinkers! 
I hope they both do something soon! Save our sanity!  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Haha yeah, I put her back in the field since she's been in her kidding stall so maybe the extra excersize will help her have them sooner.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

The only way I can stay sane is by looking at her udder on 5/25 and remembering how much bigger it is, and that she can't physically go past the end of July.

Oh, and 2 does that were practice bred 4/13 are looking like they have poofy udders despite not cycling since then. We'll probably lute them, but if not, I'll finally get to see babies from my baby boy (I sold him in April).


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

TheMixedBag said:


> The only way I can stay sane is by looking at her udder on 5/25 and remembering how much bigger it is, and that she can't physically go past the end of July.
> 
> Oh, and 2 does that were practice bred 4/13 are looking like they have poofy udders despite not cycling since then. We'll probably lute them, but if not, I'll finally get to see babies from my baby boy (I sold him in April).


I only lit of there is too close,of breeding (father and daughter) ,too young or I had set plans for the doe. 
All these does have me convinced they will wait to the last day possible.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Ours are teasers, and since they're company does, we don't need the extra expense. I fought like mad just to keep this one. She was supposed to go back to the sale barn, and unless she has a doe that I beg and plead to keep as a teaser, her kid's headed there at 3 months.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

What are teasers?


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

How is she today?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

She's in the pasture with all of her buddy's she just ends up laying on an old milking stand. Hopefully she will go soon so she can get back to her old self. 
I do have to say that I'm enjoying the wait. It's made her a lot more comfortable with me.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Teasers in this case are does used for collecting semen. These girls are supposed to stay open so we can cycle them for collection days.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh I see,


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Nothing is new. She is just jealous of the new girls.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

If she was on heat on the ninth of febuary then today would be 150 days.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Here she is today.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

She's holding her tail straight up and won't let me feel for ligaments.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Looks close. It could possibly be early contractions, good luck


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Here's her ligaments, I hope it's contractions!


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Oh wow! Are you doin night checks? I would!


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm doing night check along with a pot of coffee. Haha, at 10:40 I went to check on her and she got up and her back was arched so either a light contraction or positioning the kids.


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

takethelead said:


> Here's her ligaments, I hope it's contractions!


This is a great picture. Now I may be able to check it in my girl.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

How's she doing??


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

She's yawning and softly moaning. Maybe it's time!


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

So far no pushing, or strong contractions. Her vulva is a lot more puffy then it was yesterday. She's doing a lot of stretching and moving around. When she was moaning and grunting she started resting her head on her belly and closing her eyes.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Look at her, she is so sweet. I would say it is getting close. It looks like she could fill a bit more but that can happen in a matter of hours.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Ooo wow! She looks miserable :O


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm hoping she goes soon,she's moaning and crying and I can't leave her without her screaming for me.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Any progress?


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Not at all, she started grunting and groaning again just a few minutes ago.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

In the afternoon my ff started acting very nervous and clingy, crying when I left her. She stood a little hunched and seemed miserable. The next morning she had kids...

Your doe sounds really close.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

She has stood a little hunched on and off. Nothing yet though. But I will be with her all night.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Its been rough for you huh?


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Extremely, :banghead: No new changes except the last time she got up her hip bones stuck out profusely, her kids have been dropped with her stomach hollowed out for a while but now it's much much more noticeable. It looks like she hasn't eaten in weeks.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Nothing new, she's just moaning and grunting acting miserable. Babies are still bouncing around.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Here she is today. She's definitely getting a little poofy and her udder is a little fuller.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

She has a brown string handing on the side of her vulva, i thought it was a piece of dark hay so I pulled it off but it wasnt. It was something that came out of her and there is some fluid on her with a dark tint. I don't know if she just went pee or what. I'm calling the vet soon since she has trouble trying to just standing up and moving around. Maybe we will induce her f she doesn't go after this week.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Yeah maybe you should call a vet if she is wobbly when she stands but that sounds like milk fever to me.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Take her temp, make sure it is in the normal range 101.5-103.5.

I would give her some calcium and try to help her stay cool. As hot as it is that is going to make it a lot harder on her. Put a fan in the barn a couple if you need to help blow that air around. I know someone that even put a mister up. make sure she has good clean cold water. Put ice in it if you need to that way it is cool.

I think she has a bit more to fill.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

The vet was in surgery so I'm waiting on a call back. I put some ice cubes in her water and a fan in the barn. Its mostly open where she's at so that helps with the heat. Her temperature is 102.7 I gave her some calcium which she did not like. But I'm hoping for the best. I gave her some electrolytes as well. The vet is not really for goats in fact last time I had called him about a goat with bloat, fever and dehydration and weak legs he said to giver her hay and she would come around eventually. I'm going to see if he can refer me to someone else.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I agree her udder needs to fill but every time it does and gets full she starts to suck on herself to relieve pressure.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I've been giving her calcium, tossing her grain in some molasses/electrolyte water just enough so it's sticky but not soaked. I'm going to get some probois for her tonight. S till looking for a better vet or a person experienced with inducing.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

How is she doing? Definitely give the molasses, she may be coming down with ketosis. You can tape her teats to discourage sucking, then milk her out for relief and save the colostrum.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

How is she doing?


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I went to every feed store we had and no one knows of any dairy farmers who might have lute on hand. She's doing good. Her temperature is normal and she's eating good. She's not drinking as much water as I'd like.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What day is she on, and why do you feel she needs lute? Is she very late?


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

She's on day 150, I would rather lute and have a chance of loosing kids than her. She not huge but she's having a very rough time just standing and especially getting up, it takes her a good 5 minutes to stand. I've already given her a selenium shot and Enterotoxemia & Tetanus vaccine. A few weeks ago.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Here's how big she is.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Where are you located? Maybe there is someone on here who lives near you that can help with the vet search, or maybe can take a look at her and tell you what they think of how she is doing.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She's pretty large! All the extra weight plus hot days= a very tired pregnant goat. Keep giving her molasses and electrolytes, in case of ketosis. Make sure she moves around and eats, don't let her be sluggish all day. And calcium for milk fever like others said....

I THINK I would personally leave her to kid on her own. Lute is effective but it seems to put more stress on the doe, and its apparently more painful. She's not huge like other goats I've seen, and she's right on time date-wise.

Of course this is just my opinion, it's your goat so you know what she needs!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would also leave her be but I would go by a drug store and get some ketone strips. I have read on her a million times of those strips but figured they were a waist of money till I got a sick doe. It was nice to see exactly what was going on and what was working on her. 
She very well could just be unhappy at the time....although I agree being safe then sorry on giving her meds. But walking her around will not only keep her healthy but maybe will get her to start getting this show on the road. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I would try and let her kid on her. Induction is more painful and stressful than natural labor. It also has the potential of causing back to back contractions with no breaks in between which can cause rapid deterioration in the doe and drop heart rates of all the kids and not allow her to get them threw the birth canal fast enougb. You also chance having a misplaced kid and her being completely unable to birth and then you will possibly not only end up loosing all the kids but the doe as well. I would not induce unless you were able to confirm the placement of the kids.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I understand feeling bad for her but that is why the end days of being pregnant are miserable. It's hard to do anything. Some don't have any problem and get around just as well as they did before being pregnant. Others it just takes more of a toll on them. If they babies are laying awkward and putting pressure on certain points it will make her very miserable.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you all for your input, I will only induce her I she goes too far past her due date. As hard as this pregnancy is on her I do not want a hard delivery.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Her ligaments are completely gone. I can't feel a thing. I made my boyfriend double check to make sure and he couldn't feel anything either, maybe it's going to be tonight!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Good luck!!! She will feel so much better once those babies are out!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Any advancements?


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Nothing yet, I can see her from my laundry room window, she gets up and gets on her front knees to at down but gets back up to situate herself again. She's only done that twice. Her ligaments are still gone.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Keep us updated, I'll be up late tonight!


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

So far she's just been getting up to see me. Then pushing her head against the wall. She's chewing her cud furiously. I can't wait for her to have these kids. I miss my playfully skinny Bernice and I'm sure she misses it too. Looks like I will be up till she has them. 12 hours from me noticing her ligaments were gone will be about 11 tomorrow so hopefully by then I'll have a happy momma and a kid or two. Thank you all for following this fun journey with us.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Nothing except this discharge? Its not white and it's not Amber.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Here's another picture


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

She has white discharge now. Maybe some babies are going soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

It's been 13 hours since she lost her ligaments, no signs of labor excerpt some yellow then white discharge, pushing her head against the wall and some moaning. When should I get worried? I don't want a kid to be in the wrong position.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

She was streaming mucus and looks like a contraction!!!!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

It looks like kids are FINALLY on the way! Good luck


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

She is labor and has pushed a few times. She's taking a well deserved break.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she has started pushing, it should be within 30 minutes to have the first baby, if she has not and she has pushed, she may need help.

If there are no kids on the ground within 30 minutes. I would wash up and with 2 fingers check to see if a kid is at the door.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

There's been a few pushes and she's streaming Amber goo


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Any sign of a kid yet?


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

No, she pushed a few more times but only more goo came out.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Sometimes it takes a little longer for ffs, because everything needs to stretch and loosen. Plus they're confused and scared. 

Like Toth said, after 30 minutes of hard pushing with no progress you'll want to go in and check.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

She only pushes when she lays down but she has contractions standing up she will lay down for a minute push and then get back up


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Sounds to me like somebody isn't the right position to come out. Because if she is laying down and pushing and isn't being successful they will keep getting up and down. Usually once they start pushing and making progress they don't keep getting up like that.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

She had a boy very rough delivery, just happened. Maybe there's more


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! :stars:


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

So cute!


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

She had two bucks, the first one was hard to get out, he was sideways but before we knew it she got him out. His shoulders made it really hard. The second was a breeze and my favorite so far. He has the most white face. I love them so much! They are mini Nubian x nigerian. I'll be wethering them and finding perfect homes.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Congrats! Glad you have both healthy mom and babies  I've been following this thread, and I'm glad she finally had them. 

Your doe looks very similar to my doe Delilah. What breed is she?


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

She is a mini Nubian, 
Yes mom is healthy and so are the babies. She still self sucking but I am trying to break her from it.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

woo hoo! good job mama! :boy: :boy:

Did you give her a nice bucket of hot molasses water yet? It'll help her regain her energy quicker.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes, but she is quite happy before she got it. As soon as they were out she was licking ny hair and my face as in saying thank you and just showing them off.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Yay, kids at last! I'm glad this thread had a happy ending... make sure to post more pics tomorrow


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm sorry I missed all the excitement!! Congrats on your bucklings! We both ended up with 2 boys! Lol 
How's momma doing? They are so stinking cute!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I'll post more pics today. Momma is doing good. I was worried about her since she refused to lay down and push.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Here's some better pictures. She's still bleeding a little bit. Is that normal? It seemed like she wasn't open enough when the kids passed. The outside of her vulva did tear. I've been washing her with some warm water to keep everything clean. The fist buck weighed 3 pounds and the second 2 pounds and 7 oz. They are still wobbly on their feet but as soon as they get walking better and running around they will go meet the herd!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, so cute.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Prep H will reduce any swelling and irritation on her vulva. Trying to push a kid out sideways will definitely make her rear sore!

They will bleed for two weeks after kidding, it's normal if there are no odors or weird colors. And btw many goats kid while "pee squatting", mine included. It's actually easier because the belly isn't squished into the floor. Plus then gravity will help expel the baby...


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you, I'll try prep h. She will not let the kids feed. Since she had them I've just had to hold her. She started to be less annoyed by them trying to nurse and she would stand there but as soon as they latch on she bends down and pushes the kid off and starts self sucking. I'm switching the kids over to a bottle. One is doing okay, he's not latching but I get him to drink. I taped moms teats so she can't suck and I can use her milk. I've tried using molasses to entice them but it hasn't worked. I've also covered there eyes and that hasn't helped. I've got about 2 oz. In each kid since about 5 today.


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

It sounds to much like marigold expect she wanted nothing to do with them! I hope it works out!! Bottle feeding is hard work! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

She is great every other way, she's very attentive and licks them all over but she doesn't like them drinking. I got her to let them by tying her up last night.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Milk her out a bit just to relieve a little pressure and pain, that is why she is not allowing them to nurse, she hurts. 
After you do this, put her kids on her and see if that helps.

Also check for mastitis.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Ive milked her out some. She's really red around her teats. How do I check for mastits


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Is she just dry or chapped? Pictures might help. I know a good place for me to get my doe to stay put so I could get the boys a good long drink was up on the milk stand. I would put Bree in the stanchion, and put the boys up on the stand with her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They have test strips for it.

She is reddened there, sounds painful.

Is her udder hot, lumpy, how does her milk look, any blood, clumps strings, hard to milk?


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

One teat isn't full looking like the other and limp. It's hard to milk that side. Her udder isn't tight. I'll go and take a few pictures. Her udder does feel a little warm. It's also a little lumpy but I figured it was mammary glands.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

My flash doesn't show the redness but as you can see one teat is not as full as the other ant the kids use both sides. I have to put her on the stand for them to eat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Milk some in a bucket and look at it, if you already have, does it look normal with no strings or white clumps, blood ect? 
Testing the milk will let you know whether or not to treat for mastitis.

If the one side is harder to milk, it may be the side that has the issue.

The one side that is bigger, the kid might not be sucking hard enough or the teat is blocked with mastitis.

By now, she shouldn't be jumping around and not allowing her babies to nurse, so something is going on there and needs to be addressed..


----------

